# Emotional sides



## SuperBane (Jun 29, 2014)

Will HGH igf1 or ostarine add any benefits in post?
In particular to the emotional sides some users experience?

I've never heard too many guys complain of the sides of Clomid nor not cycling because of them. Yet lately I've ran across more than a few statements about crying.

I'm curious about this.

Wouldn't an AI like asin in post help with these type of issues?

Guys local to me that I actually know don't really use Clomid.

Shit Bundy never gets sides. 

Salutations comrade s


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 29, 2014)

pct imo is a hcg blast followed by clomid n nolva..i always do just the hcg and clomid..U have to forget feelings and just go through it..alot worse things can happen to u that will hurt more then pct.If i have good hcg and clomid i feel ok.I like to use aromasin in pct as well


----------



## regular (Jun 29, 2014)

I last took exemestane 25mg/w along with clomiphene and tamoxifen during PCT. I had slightly blurred vision while driving at night and my skin broke out. SERMS make me feel very mean and irritable but never sad or depressed.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 29, 2014)

HGH is always beneficial but using it during PCT only is pointless and not cost-effective IMO.
IGF-1 is not bioavailable and therefore is a waste of money unless you have access to IGF with the 3 disulfide bonds, only IGF produced from E.coli as a recombinant source (like HGH) have these disulfide bonds. There is probably around 0.000000001% chance that you can access this type of IGF and if you do it will cost you an arm.
All the IGF from peptides shops are chemically synthetized and therefore useless.

You can have a read at this: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8494898

Regarding Ostarine, all SARMS are suppressive to an extent and IMO are therefore counter productive in PCTs, I don't have direct experience with them though.

None of the above mentionned compounds will have any effect on the emotional sides of Clomid.

Like BB said, a proper PCT is HCG + Clomid + Nolva, no need to over complicate it by adding unecessary compounds. I prefer to run HCG during the cycle than blasting it at the end though.

I wouldn't worry too much about the emotional sides of Clomid. To begin with, these sides are dose related and unless you did a harsh cycle, i.e a very long one or a cycle including highly suppresive compounds like 19-nors, there's no need to take high doses, a simple 12 to 16 weeks cycle of test won't need more than 50/50/25/25 IMHO.

I personally use Toremifene instead of Nolva, it is virtually side-free and by running relatively high doses of Toremifene I can keep the Clomid at an average dose and I don't experience any noticeable emotional side, I might be a bit more moody but nothing else.

I actually did my first 2 PCTs with Toremifene only and they were a breeze, although I wouldn't recommend it, Clomid is unbeatable and it is safer to use it whatever the cycle.

Finally, even if you were to experience emotional sides, man up and keep in mind that it will last a couple of weeks only. Watch Predator or Conan instead of Titanic and you shouldn't cry anyway.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 29, 2014)

i did the hgh post cycle thing...huge waste of money imo


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 29, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> HGH is always beneficial but using it during PCT only is pointless and not cost-effective IMO.
> IGF-1 is not bioavailable and therefore is a waste of money unless you have access to IGF with the 3 disulfide bonds, only IGF produced from E.coli as a recombinant source (like HGH) have these disulfide bonds. There is probably around 0.000000001% chance that you can access this type of IGF and if you do it will cost you an arm.
> All the IGF from peptides shops are chemically synthetized and therefore useless.
> 
> ...



Some awesome advice here! I have had a great experience using toremifene as well. I've done a torem only pct and recovered pretty well. I planning and upcoming tren cycle though so I will have it planned like mentioned above. Some torem and clomid post and hcg during. 

Another thing to consider, pct blues are normal no matter what you're using and they suck. We know it's waiting for is at the end of the cycle. You just have to really prepare yourself for it even without running the clomid.i say give the clomid a go. If you respond to it well, then it's worth the two weeks if emotional roller coaster. Without it, it's possible to have the emotional roller coaster naturally, and for longer. Best of luck brother

Edit: sorry for all the typos, on my phone.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't watch titanic and shit like that anyways it more pertaining to working in stressful environments.

I've heard of guys using torem instead of Clomid before.

Yet that is more prevalent on the pro hormones boards rather than aas boards.

Thanks for the response's fellas.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> Will HGH igf1 or ostarine add any benefits in post?
> In particular to the emotional sides some users experience?
> 
> I've never heard too many guys complain of the sides of Clomid nor not cycling because of them. Yet lately I've ran across more than a few statements about crying.
> ...




Best PCT I ran was 
Torem 120/60/60/60
Aromasin 12.5x4
Ostarine 30mg x 4

I was smashing PR'S lost zero weight, felt awesome. It was incredible.

But unfortunately no private lab in my state to back it up with bloods. I can say I felt recovered though. Came out of PCT like a champ and the training stayed heavy.


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Best PCT I ran was
> Torem 120/60/60/60
> Aromasin 12.5x4
> Ostarine 30mg x 4
> ...



Never heard of this combo before. I like the sound of it. Especially to hear such positive feedback on it


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 29, 2014)

Ive used osta to bridge between two cycles during pct with success.

Still have some of my old stash


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Best PCT I ran was
> Torem 120/60/60/60
> Aromasin 12.5x4
> Ostarine 30mg x 4
> ...



You are TRT now right?
What was your opinion on clomid? Echo what the guys have thus stated?
Thanks POB.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> You are TRT now right?
> What was your opinion on clomid? Echo what the guys have thus stated?
> Thanks POB.



I logged my first PCT at another board.  I cried over my daughters movies, the cute stuff she did, puppies, random thoughts. It was TERRIBLE. That's why I never suggest guys run 100mg of clomid ever. Its just not needed.  Everyone is different of course. But really bro, run the clomid and just have yourself a cry. Its refreshing.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 30, 2014)

I just laughed at the refreshing part Pillar.
I was thinking 50/50/25/25 on the Clomid.
I guess I will never know unless I do it.
Again thanks fellas.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> I just laughed at the refreshing part Pillar.
> I was thinking 50/50/25/25 on the Clomid.
> I guess I will never know unless I do it.
> Again thanks fellas.



Still overkill IMO. 50/25/25/25 is normally sufficient for your average cycle. Throw in deca for example and PCT is more challenging. But I think duration of therapy is what needs changing not the dose.  More isn't better unless its Dbol we are talking about. Then more is frickin awesome.

I think the ostarine is a good idea for PCT's.  There is evidence to say its suppresive but I have used a ton of that stuff during PCT, during cycles, and just by itself. I can say running it alone I never suffered any of the symptoms of a suppressed HPTA.  No atrophy, no out of whack estrogen sides. I would be curious to see bloodwork on this though.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Still overkill IMO. 50/25/25/25 is normally sufficient for your average cycle. Throw in deca for example and PCT is more challenging. But I think duration of therapy is what needs changing not the dose.  More isn't better unless its Dbol we are talking about. Then more is frickin awesome.
> 
> I think the ostarine is a good idea for PCT's.  There is evidence to say its suppresive but I have used a ton of that stuff during PCT, during cycles, and just by itself. I can say running it alone I never suffered any of the symptoms of a suppressed HPTA.  No atrophy, no out of whack estrogen sides. I would be curious to see bloodwork on this though.



Well that is good info on ostarine if I can get some legit stuff I am going to try it.
As far as duration goes are you perhaps suggesting a lower dosed pct but with a length of six weeks instead of four?

I got some daa I plan on using too.


----------



## Azog (Jun 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I logged my first PCT at another board.  I cried over my daughters movies, the cute stuff she did, puppies, random thoughts. It was TERRIBLE. That's why I never suggest guys run 100mg of clomid ever. Its just not needed.  Everyone is different of course. But really bro, run the clomid and just have yourself a cry. Its refreshing.



I had the same experience. Last year during PCT, I sat down to watch the premiere of "Game of Thrones". Ten seconds into the intro, I was balling like a baby due to my joy of the show's return. It was decidedly unrefreshing.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 30, 2014)

Haha pillar I've been thru the same thing with my daughter's. I was watching my daughter sing to frozen a few months ago and starting tearing up. I upped my ai that night. 

Torem has always been my favorite go to pct drug. I've ran son longggg heavy deca cycles and used Torem with great success. I'm also in a state with no private labs but I know when I'm recovered fully. I always felt super fukking strong those first two weeks on Torem too. It's weird.


----------

